# Can you list me some pieces for baritone voice?



## osnapitzdaniel

Can you please list me some pieces for baritone voice? Preferably for a level 3 student.


----------



## Barelytenor

Not sure what level 3 means to you. Some good pieces for relatively young singers are several of the "24 Italian Songs and Arias of the 17th and 18th Centuries." They include Caro Mio Ben, Amarilli, O del mio dolce ardor, Il mil bel foco, Nina, etc.

Schubert songs: too many to count. Same with Schumann. 

Opera arias for baritone that "appear" easy: Mozart-Non piu andrai (Nozze di Figaro). 

Handel: Some of the Messiah solos. Not easy, but good to practice on. 

Bach: Quia fecit mihi magna from the Magnificat. 

Perhaps you could be more specific in what kinds of "pieces" you are looking for.


----------



## Operadowney

I would caution that Mozart is rather difficult to sing properly. 

Beginner pieces that I would recommend are Lydia by Faure, Sonntag by Brahms. Stay out of operatic repertory if you're a beginner.


----------

